# AirPods pro: batterie défectueuse ?



## Mopiu (5 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté il y a quelques jours les tout nouveaux AirPods Pro. 

C'est une merveille de technologie mais... j'ai l'impression d'avoir un problème avec l'autonomie du boitier. 

Exemple: je les ai rechargé à 100% hier, pour leur première charge. J'ai écouté une chanson ensuite, même pas entier donc charge pleine et environ 1minute d'utilisation des écouteurs. 

Je regarde le niveau de charge à minuit: 93%, alors que je ne m'en suis presque pas servi depuis la recharge. 

Pire encore, je regarde au réveil: 87%, alors que je ne m'en suis pas servi DU TOUT. 

Cela vous parait-il normal ou mes écouteurs ont-ils bien un problème ? 

Merci !


----------



## JChris64 (9 Janvier 2022)

salut,
je pense qu'il y a peut être un souci effectivement .
J'ai chargé mon boitier avant hier (3H en magsafe quand meme!!lol). J'ai du utilisé moins d'une heure mes AirPods Pro ;je viens de regarder l'autonomie du boitier.....88%
donc si le tien se décharge aussi vite, c'est pas normal.
tu les as achetés où?


----------



## Mopiu (16 Janvier 2022)

Enfin une réponse ! Merci. 

Je les ai acheté à la FNAC. Ce qui me soucie le plus est que le boitier se déchage tout seul, si je l'ai chargé à 100% avant de dormir, pendant la nuit il aura perdu 10-20% alors que je ne m'en suis absolument pas servi.. 

Est-ce que le tient se décharge quand tu ne t'en sers pas ?


----------



## JChris64 (16 Janvier 2022)

Mopiu a dit:


> Enfin une réponse ! Merci.
> 
> Je les ai acheté à la FNAC. Ce qui me soucie le plus est que le boitier se déchage tout seul, si je l'ai chargé à 100% avant de dormir, pendant la nuit il aura perdu 10-20% alors que je ne m'en suis absolument pas servi..
> 
> Est-ce que le tient se décharge quand tu ne t'en sers pas ?


Non pas de mémoire …
Après chaque utilisation, selon la durée d’écoute , je les retrouve à l’écoute suivante à 15-20% de moins qu’à la session suivante peut être ?
Donc je ne pense pas qu ils se déchargent tout seul


----------



## JChris64 (16 Janvier 2022)

A mon avis tu as peut être un boîtier défectueux ?


----------



## JLB21 (16 Janvier 2022)

A propos de la décharge du boîtier, je ne sais pas si mon témoignage est judicieux car je possède des airpods2 (avec donc un boîtier sans doute différent), mais près plusieurs jours sans utilisation le boîtier comme les airpods restent chargés à 100 %.


----------

